# bfp - can I dye my hair?



## Strawbs78 (Jun 3, 2008)

HI

Sorry another one from me, I on a monthly basis put a non permanent colour in my hair, I'm now pregnant and things are beginning to get a little drastic haha..  I am reading conflicting things re whether it is safe or not, could you please let me know? thanks


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

As long as you are not rubbing it right down into your roots, you should be fine, the natural product ones will be even safer,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## Strawbs78 (Jun 3, 2008)

Great thank you! xx


----------

